# Lopi Liberty Picture



## thewoodlands (Dec 15, 2009)

After starting the fire with some kindling and small splits of Cherry then adding some bigger Cherry splits it's taking off.

zap


----------



## tickbitty (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow!  I have fire envy.  And Lopi envy.  Somebody near here is selling a liberty for a good price, but unfortunately I am waiting on an insert.  That's a beautiful flame!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 19, 2009)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> Wow!  I have fire envy.  And Lopi envy.  Somebody near here is selling a liberty for a good price, but unfortunately I am waiting on an insert.  That's a beautiful flame!



Thanks, it's are first year heating with wood so we are learning on the job.

zap


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 19, 2009)

nice burn, nice stove.  Lopi does make a great product


----------



## Pagey (Dec 19, 2009)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> nice burn, nice stove.  Lopi does make a great product



Mike, it's nice to hear another manufacturer say such a thing.  Too often it's easier to trash a competitor's product rather than acknowledge it, so kudos to you for recognizing quality when you see it!  Clearly Travis and England's both make a great product.  It's nice when two quality manufacturers can admire one another's products and say "good job".  Capitalism at one of its finer moments, I believe.


----------



## Topshelf (Dec 21, 2009)

I burned wood with a Lopi Patroit for probably ten years. I pretty much heated my wholehouse with that baby. I picked it up used from an ad in the paper for 300 bucks. It was like brand new at the time, so it was a steal no matter what. Just sold it through Craigs List for 400 bucks, and the people were overjoyed to get it. Could kick myself for not asking for alot more money. The guy actually tried to get me to come down on price because the ad said "or best offer", the American way I guess? I told him I had 3 other people coming to look at it today. He pulled out 4 new 100 dollar bills instantly. Tears.... I actually hated to see it go  :long:

A Pellet stove is my new baby


----------



## fossil (Dec 22, 2009)

Another Liberty burning.  Over a good bed of coals from softwoods, I loaded in 5 splits from my precious stash of Oak & Madrone, nearly (but not exactly) N-S.  Trying a few things out before our real cold weather comes in Jan/Feb.  We're very happy with this stove...I just wish it was an inch or so deeper.  Ah well, you can't have everything...where would you put it?   %-P Rick


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 22, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Another Liberty burning.  Over a good bed of coals from softwoods, I loaded in 5 splits from my precious stash of Oak & Madrone, nearly (but not exactly) N-S.  Trying a few things out before our real cold weather comes in Jan/Feb.  We're very happy with this stove...I just wish it was an inch or so deeper.  Ah well, you can't have everything...where would you put it?   %-P Rick



Fossil I'm cutting my hardwood for next heating season 15 inches so I can load n/s for some longer overnight burns.

zap


----------



## fossil (Dec 22, 2009)

zapny said:
			
		

> ...Fossil I'm cutting my hardwood for next heating season 15 inches so I can load n/s for some longer overnight burns.
> 
> zap



Yeah, man...looking to the future I think I may do some of the same.  Most of my wood's at ~16", and it'll _almost_ fit N-S.  Actually, 16" does fit (except right on the floor where the doghouse is), but that puts the ends of the splits too damn close to the window for my liking.  When I find a few "shorties" no prob, I can stuff 'em in N-S.  Loading just a little bit catawampus works pretty good.  We'll see how it goes.  In any case, I'm happy with the Liberty, it's a great heater for our house.  Burn on, zap.  Rick


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 22, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm making a cutting rack so I can cut some of this years wood to 15 inches, when I get it together I'll put a picture up


Zap.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 30, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Another Liberty burning.  Over a good bed of coals from softwoods, I loaded in 5 splits from my precious stash of Oak & Madrone, nearly (but not exactly) N-S.  Trying a few things out before our real cold weather comes in Jan/Feb.  We're very happy with this stove...I just wish it was an inch or so deeper.  Ah well, you can't have everything...where would you put it?   %-P Rick



Fossil nice looking setup and fire, just another inch!

zap


----------



## tickbitty (Jan 12, 2010)

Pagey said:
			
		

> stoveguy2esw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that I have my Lopi I have had to force that Englander I bought ought of my head. If I didn't have a flush hearth, it would have been perfect (and I still think it might have worked fine flat on the floor just like the Lopi that cost 5 times what that (used) Englander cost) Wish they made a little bigger insert in their current line.  love the new Lopi but you could tell Englander makes a great product and their customer service really just can't be beat.


----------

